# Biting



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, I know this topic has probably been done to death.... We've had our puppy, Desmond, home for a week now. Starting on the 3rd day, he started biting. We followed the tips offered here. Hollering "ow" in a high-pitched louder voice to let him know what he was doing hurt. If he kept it up, he would be put on the floor until he calmed down -- and if he still kept it up, he gets a 30 second time out in his crate immediately.

It seemed to be working with both me and my husband. He would still mouth us, but it was much gentler. Today he has gone bonkers -- and he's had exercise. My arms are mauled right now, so he is in a much longer timeout. He may be a bit over tired and that could be why. Our 9 year old deaf Cavalier has shown tremendous patience with him, but think he was losing it quickly this afternoon. My 9 year old daughter is terrified of him when he gets like this. We've tried having her stand completely still with arms crossed, but he doesn't get the hint and has clamped down on her calf several times. 

Please tell me this will pass!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It will pass, but if you've only had him a week, you're still in for it for awhile. Hang in there - eventually it will go away. Get some leather work gloves to protect your hands and lots of toys to redirect the biting with. 

I had never seen a dog have the crazy shark attacks before I got my V and I thought that I had a crazy aggressive dog, but it really is just a phase.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We were not forum members until our girl was past the shark stage, so we did not know the shark attacks were normal for V pups. It started on the second or third day home for us as well. We tried lots of things to stop it, nothing seemed to work. She was a little psychopath at times, tearing clothes, biting legs, jumping up to bite you on the butt, pretty much anything she get those fish hook teeth into. After what seemed like months (probably just weeks), we tried a spray bottle of water to the face. That stopped her, but you do have to carry it around or have a few handy. After once or twice, I only had to show it to her if she was thinking about biting and she would not bite. Good luck, these pups are a handful. Our girl is one and she is still a handful at times, but I am sooooo happy to be out of the puppy phase! The forum has lots of great advice to help you out.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

It will pass. I think Wilson stopped shark attacking at 3 mos with my husband and five months with me. Always very gentle with my son (4).


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, it will pass. It just takes time.

Stay with the "OW!", increase the volume as necessary so you really get his attention. If it continues, by all means some crate time is appropriate!.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Desmond!!

What you've described is perfectly normal behavior, as others have said, and it will pass, whether you do something or nothing at all.  Will you post some photos of your pup?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Like others have said, it will pass! The bad news is that it will probably get worse before it gets better. If I remember correctly, our girl's shark phase peaked around 11-12 weeks and then was almost non-existent by 16 weeks. We even lined our arms and pant legs with bitter apple spray. It didn't seem to help much!

What did help was squirting with a squirt bottle filled with water and saying "No biting!" at the same time.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't want to jinx it -- but we're on day 3 of no biting! He's been great! I need to figure out how to post a picture of him


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 10 weeks old tomorrow. If it is any consolation- she has nipped my upper leg bruised it and drawn blood, cut both mine and my husbands hands and cut my husbands ear, whacked us in the mouth and other things......... she is really quite feisty! I am teaching her to go to her "place" which is her dog bed. Or I redirect her chewing and biting activities with one of her toys. I am convinced that no one or anything in our house is safe- not even our cats!


----------



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

We've had Django for a week now, and this is day 4 of biting and humping! I keep redirecting him to his toys but eventually he'll start biting again. He just turned 8 weeks so I think he should start getting to know the words stop and no but so far he doesn't listen. I can't wait to start taking him out to the park or anywhere outside so we can exercise him and hopefully it will stop him from trying to bite on everything.


----------



## DakotasMischeif (Aug 6, 2013)

Kota has gone crazy sometimes, to the point where he had bitten my fiancee's ear, drawing blood!
It happens when he is usually underexcercised, or extremely playful, but I catch him as he opens his mouth to bite and tap the bridge of his nose, and sternly say "no biting".
Ive been at this technique for one week, and he has stopped sharking almost entirely.
As many V owners know, they respond to their owners pleasure/displeasure with them. Facial expressions and tone/timbre of voice are extremely useful tools to master with this breed!

I wish you luck, and it will pass soon enough


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Desmond, it's not necessary to floor or crate or time out. 
Get a pair of cheap soft leather gloves. Place fingers in the dog's mouth and keep them in there for 30 seconds at a time 

Guaranteed to work.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

One word - Nylabone. We got 6 different ones. They are all different materials, colors and shapes and come with little bumps and spikes that seem to be too much fun to chew on. As soon as shark attacks start, we redirect biting with the Nylabones and Dre absolutely loves chewing on them. It's only been 3 days since we picked up our little shark, but our hands are pretty much intact  You have to be consistent though. Every time he opens his mouth to go for your hand, stick a Nylabone in it.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It is not so much my hands any more as it is her nipping at my legs when I walk. I have now taken to a stern no! that doesn't work- I grab her snout with my hand cupped under her chin- She just sort of barks and thinks it's funny! Dharma is one feisty girl. When is she going to get it that I hate this behavior and will not put up with it? I know I need to be consistently on top of it and redirecting. Patience is a virtue but at this point it is painful.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you tried a spray bottle? 

So grateful neither of ours bite.... even Chase at 11 weeks has never broken skin on us and very rarely nips. He does nip at Miles though.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Next thing to try...... must carry it outside with me too.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, for the most part Desmond has done great. Until today. haha We were outside and he just went bonkers. Decided it was time to PLAY. Tore my pants, got a nice tooth scrape across my shin, and lots of little nips on my hands from that fiasco. 

Cow hooves have been great for redirection. We don't need the spray bottle for us, but discovered he is absolutely relentless with our 9yo dog. He just.won't.give.up. So, we've had to give him a spray when he starts in on the other dog.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Sounds like they were both like that today. Dharma also put a hole in my tights tonight. Needless to say she chomped on my husband's face and hands too. I did take the spray bottle with me tis time and boy she got it a few times to say the least! She still likes to challenge me though. I will not tolerate this and it better be short lived. I think she knew from the day that we met that I am the harder person to get along with because she went straight to my husband.LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They are relentless, that's how they are built. One has to control their nose and the rest of the body will follow. 

They need to be held, touched, handled constantly engaged. 

I also smeared peanut butter on the palm of my hand, presented that to the puppy. It learned to lick instead of biting constantly. 
Aside from that it will hunt and test anything that moves... don't move like pray, hands, feet out of control... if the spray bottle works, fine, but they need to learn bite inhibition. They do this by testing and chewing on stuff. 
Kongs are fine but they are inanimate objects... get the leather work gloves and yelp like it was your own skin. This is the easiest way out I know of, almost instant relief and teaches them bite inhibition.

Some Breeders do this ... place the puppy in their lap and present their fingers for the dog to bite on, yelp if it hurts (the smart ones use gloves, LOL).

A couple of gun dog training videos, even if one doesn't hunt help. 
These are not ordinary dogs, these are hunting dogs, and average trainers sometimes go wrong with them (I mean PetSmart type).


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

datacan...
you are RIGHT ON.... beware of the average dog trainer!!!! They don't know the Vizsla... very special, very different, I want to say fragile... but they're not, they are just so SMART, they learn fast, they don't need to be bullied, or beaten, or YELLED at... or heaven forbid you yell or loose your temper... the will not EVER forget. They just need to be trained, and LOVED, and they need to know consistency and gentleness but firmness with a loving gentle firm hand and voice... because they never stop testing.
Well maybe they do when they get older??? I hope I get to find out


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

This is one of the best quotes I read on the forum, it stuck to me way back in 2011, written by Linescreamer: 



Linescreamer said:


> Vs in general are very "in tune" to their surroundings. They grow up quick and learn fast but, are much more sensitive or even timid then most dogs. This is especially true when they are finding their place in the world and experiencing new or unfamiliar things. This is the stage in life where it could go very well, or you could end up with a V and the memory of an elephant! Yes, they will remember a bad experience forever!  So, my advise is proceed with all new interactions (other dogs, garden hoses, water, shot guns....) with caution. I hope this helps.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's true that you don't want to be heavy handed with them. The worst punishment that I can give Cash is to ignore him. He has his stubborn moments, but instead of getting angry and frustrated, I usually walk away from him and that gets him every time - he will stop what he's doing and follow me, then get in front of me with his I'm sorry face. . Penny is a different story, but she does not like to be ignored either.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have been redirecting Dharma when it comes to my hands or anything in the house that she is not supposed to have but she goes after my legs when I walk. This is really annoying! Yes she is relentless and we do always keep her engaged with playing training or going for walks. And yes we are being consistent. About the smearing peanut butter on your hands for bight inhibition- what do you use when she doesn't like the stuff. She goes gaga for pumpkin. I or my legs rather need help!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

@ 

Precisely reason they need to learn bite inhibition. Actively redirecting is simply brilliant, however may take quite some time for them to mature and grow out of it (often the dog receives some negative feedback, tbh). 

There is a better, much faster way...

They need to know and thus they need to experience human skin is much softer and much more fragile than egg shells. 
There is no way around it.

Interesting to note, they won't chew leather either, after bite inhibition training. Reason is, they generalize the feel, texture with that of skin. Oh, children are also safer, actually dogs know kids are fragile little humans... 

---
Ok, but general bite inhibition is not so useful if the dog's future is in protection (which some owners inadvertently do by not doing effective bite inhibition training). 
I have yet to meet a V as driven as effective as a purebred GSD when it comes to protection/bite work. And to be safe and effective, requires a cerified professional. 

So, all my dogs are/were bite inhibition trained (even the GSD)..
As well, hunters (the V is a hunting dog) do this automatically because they don't want the dog chewing the bird to pieces (except for the the first downed/retrieved bird of the day ;D --- I don't know how to get around that)..

Even, much quoted and respected, Dr. Ian Dunbar agrees, and he's no hunter...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6vrPDMc-I-k&desktop_uri=/watch?v=6vrPDMc-I-k


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

MCD said:


> I have been redirecting Dharma when it comes to my hands or anything in the house that she is not supposed to have but she goes after my legs when I walk. This is really annoying! Yes she is relentless and we do always keep her engaged with playing training or going for walks. And yes we are being consistent. About the smearing peanut butter on your hands for bight inhibition- what do you use when she doesn't like the stuff. She goes gaga for pumpkin. I or my legs rather need help!


You have to give it time, and be really consistent. Every time Dharma bites, you need to very loudly yell "OWWW!"...startle her. Add a quick "No, no bites!". The redirection is tough, b/c as you've mentioned, if you're walking on lead, there's not much to redirect to, and you do NOT want to inadvertently reinforce the biting by giving attention.,,the attention you want to give should be negative/aversive, you want to play to the V instinct to please.

Ultimately, if you are consistent with your message to Dharma she'll get it, but you have to be patient...the instinct at that age is to rough house, so you're really teaching something totally new to them..like calculus.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D calculus starts in high school, I take it ;D and that is what... @ about 16 dog weeks?


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

our boy Humphrey is still biting, I have tried everything but hes just not getting it. Only happens when hes really excited. we have just started walking him this week so hopefully this will get tire him out a bit. Think its time to invest in a pair of gloves


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I ultimately have to take a chew toy every where I go in the house. This little (not so little any more) toothy monster is an aggressive chewer and still bites but we are being patient and consistent and redirecting and telling her no biting and saying ouch no biting very sternly. It is coming...... Slowly. Hang in there. Dharma is 12 weeks old now.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

At 12 weeks Piros is starting to get not biting, and going "Ouch!" loudly and ignoring for a minute since week 7 (following the Dunbar methodology) has converted his mouth into an extremely soft mouth. Perfect for retrieving!

He knows "no" and gets a loud "no" when he dives for pant legs/shoes/shoe laces while walking. After several weeks, he now breaks off his attack at "no" and can go for a few steps before his brain short circuits and he goes for it again.

But slowly, slowly he's getting better about it. At least he gets that he isn't supposed to. Teaching him to "heel" (which took a couple weeks, too) helped. Now I can put my hand down in heel position with or without a treat and he falls into "heel" for awhile rather than shoe/pant-dive.

Maybe some basic "heel" training to help redirect would help you, too. We just taught him by luring his nose into position with treats, and treating for every 2-3 steps he could go in the right position, getting progressively longer. It was pretty tough at first (he likes to range out in front), but after giving it a couple short 5-10 minute sessions a day for a couple weeks something "clicked". We used very high-value treats -- BACON.

Cheers,
-mra-


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

16 weeks was when the biting really subsided with us. Although, we still had some episodes of nipping and shark attacks up to 6 months (usually with me - spray bottle helped). V's are very smart and while they are "soft," they can take it. We have a four year old and both the kid and the V take their turns getting in trouble. I only ever yell at the V when he's getting worked up and starts nipping (playfully) at my son -- otherwise, his form of punishment that works the best is to shut him out of the room (in the hallway), or crate him for five mins until he settles down.


----------

